# Salmon Question



## Constance (Sep 29, 2005)

We had poached salmon Sunday evening, and I have quite a bit left. It's been kept refrigerated, and I was thinking of flaking it up to make salmon croquettes tonight. 
Do you think it would still be all right, or is 4 days pushing the safety limits?


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 29, 2005)

Others might beg to differ but I toss fish/seafood after the 2nd full day


----------



## amber (Sep 29, 2005)

Same here, I throw it out after two days.  Better safe than sorry!


----------



## ironchef (Sep 29, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> We had poached salmon Sunday evening, and I have quite a bit left. It's been kept refrigerated, and I was thinking of flaking it up to make salmon croquettes tonight.
> Do you think it would still be all right, or is 4 days pushing the safety limits?


 
Since the salmon is already cooked through it should still be fine. However when you cook the croquettes, you should make sure that the internal temp. reaches at least 165 degrees for at least 15-20 seconds. This will help prevent possible foodborne illness that can come from reheating previously cooked foods.


----------



## GB (Sep 29, 2005)

Trash it. Four days to way too long IMO.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 29, 2005)

I'd trash it too.

The USDA says 3 to 4 days. Here's a nifty CHART


----------



## Constance (Sep 29, 2005)

I appreciate the advice, friends. That is a cool chart, Jenny.

The salmon was a slightly rare, the way we like it, so I'm afraid it's right on the verge. I'm aggravated with myself for not doing something with it sooner.   
Oh well, Queenie the pitbull will be thrilled with it. I found a package of ham'n beans in the freezer. It's cold tonight, so that will taste great.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'd take a little taste, and spit and toss if nasty, and make dinner if ok ...seriously.  you will not get sick from already cooked fish that tastes ok and is going to be recooked.  But it might not be the freshest tasting stuff for a cold salad on day four!


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 30, 2005)

> The USDA says 3 to 4 days. Here's a nifty CHART


 http://www.foodsafety.gov/~fsg/f01chart.html

Thanks jenny, here is a clever and amusing chart that lists the shelf (or fridge) life of condiments 

http://backtable.org/~blade/fnord/condiments.html


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 30, 2005)

That's really clever, IC, and quite useful, too!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 30, 2005)

That is clever!  Though I wonder why I am still alive


----------

